# Anyone Have Any Luck With Skype Video On Alpha 3?



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm generally happy with alpha 3 and find Android by and large useable today. I do wish video calling with skype worked - I pull out my macbook or boot back to webos currently when I need this. I'm using the most recent skype from the market on alpha 3 and have not been able to get video working in either an initiated or received call. Audio seems quite good though.

Anyone else have any success?

Peter


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

No, hasn't worked for me either.


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

there was a skype thread on this forum with a link to an older version of skype that works. At least it wored with A2.1, I haven't tried A3 yet. Just search these forum for skype. The new skype version is no good.


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw the earlier thread with working video on 2.1 but the complaint was audio shut down after a minute or so.

Peter


----------



## roncrowder (Oct 22, 2011)

I had video working with the fix in a2.1. Just tried in a3 - working with video still.


----------



## cyrax78 (Oct 16, 2011)

The audio is better for me in alpha 3 but mic still goes out after 20-30 minutes.


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm trying v06 now without too much luck. I have video - its rotated 90deg and doesn't change with the front camera setting for rotation - locks into landscape orientation as well. It also fills the top half of the screen rather than the whole.


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

How did you guys get the Camera to work on Alpha3?!?! I thought there was no fix...


----------

